# Question about tyco chassis w/ green wire & wide gap



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ok i have some with wide gap and green wire armature tyco narrow chassis. now when i run them they ran terrible (is it becuz of wallwarts? or must have special power supply to run them?) I would put jetski pickups, double springs, etc.. when i put stock (chassis) they ran faster than wide gap and green wire. I always heard that they were supposed to run faster?? or am i wrong?

Any info would be appreciated cuz I am really confused :freak:

Wes


----------



## Arless (Mar 23, 2011)

WesJY said:


> ok i have some with wide gap and green wire armature tyco narrow chassis. now when i run them they ran terrible (is it becuz of wallwarts? or must have special power supply to run them?) I would put jetski pickups, double springs, etc.. when i put stock (chassis) they ran faster than wide gap and green wire. I always heard that they were supposed to run faster?? or am i wrong?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated cuz I am really confused :freak:
> 
> Wes


 I like wise have the same arm in a Tyco, its a Wizzard arm. spo5 part no. and if you are using a wall wort, you need at least one amp of power to make it work, two amps would work better. These arms tend to run hot in a Tyco chassis, and do not last long. You would be farrrrr better off with a 3.5 ohm armature, they are narrow gap and they do not run hot and some of them are unbelievably fast. So.. I quit buying green wire armatures. Those 3.5 ohm arms handle better and you can launch wide open and not have to feather the hand controller to get going. Arless:thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow! Over four years to get a question answered. That has to be a record.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Wow! Over four years to get a question answered. That has to be a record.


LOL!!!

Wes


----------



## Arless (Mar 23, 2011)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Wow! Over four years to get a question answered. That has to be a record.


 And it will be another four years to get another question answered!! I do run the green armatures in narrow chassis, their a little stiffer than wide pan. I use Tomy rear sets with standard slip on Tyco custom tires (jell claw) Three have standard motor magnets that are matched for strength. Neo 52 traction magnets. I also have one that is polymer motor and traction magnets (level 19 traction magnets) The car is insanely fast, with a race rear set and race slip on hard grey tires. All my cars have O ring front tires. my polymer car will cover 40 + feet in less than a second, with high bank corners. It is also my coolest running armature About 160 degrees WR :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool beans


----------

